# Is there a cheaper way to buy from "REALLY RIGHT STUFF"



## Obaidey (Aug 12, 2012)

It seems that the only way to buy from this American company, is to buy directly
None on eBay and no dealers

Question 1: Is there a "cheaper" way, or a way to get a discount on new stuff?
Question 2: Are UK VAT and duties, a guaranteed consequence on all imports from them

I am intending to buy the TVC-24 Tripod with BH-40 LR Ballhead
I needed some other stuff from themWith other attachments
So, the bill kept mounting
Add to that over $100 shipping

The total amounted to just over £1000,, before VAT and Duties
Which gave me a sort of heart attack
Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2012)

They are a small company, very small, so there are no discounts. Try buying used on ebay. 
You might be able to buy equally good or even better Markins Ball Head. http://www.markinseurope.com/en/warranty.php
It might cost less if you can get it from Hong Kong, I don't know.


----------



## Orion (Aug 13, 2012)

Obaidey said:


> It seems that the only way to buy from this American company, is to buy directly
> None on eBay and no dealers
> 
> Question 1: Is there a "cheaper" way, or a way to get a discount on new stuff?
> ...



Why do you need a $900 tripod? Please explain in detail, if you can. I want to know the rational behind such purchases. . . . nevermind the carbonfiber thingy, just tell why you have an urge to spend such for a tripod, unless you have a steady business that makes you hundreds a week or thousands a month, to even consider such a purchase where add-ons will cost you hundreds more.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2012)

Orion said:


> Why do you need a $900 tripod? Please explain in detail, if you can. I want to know the rational behind such purchases. . . . nevermind the carbonfiber thingy, just tell why you have an urge to spend such for a tripod, unless you have a steady business that makes you hundreds a week or thousands a month, to even consider such a purchase where add-ons will cost you hundreds more.


Some spend $500 on a tripod and head, and then end up buying a good one later, so it ends up costing even more. Many are happy with a lowcost tripod. It depends.

http://www.bythom.com/support.htm


----------



## Orion (Aug 13, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you need a $900 tripod? Please explain in detail, if you can. I want to know the rational behind such purchases. . . . nevermind the carbonfiber thingy, just tell why you have an urge to spend such for a tripod, unless you have a steady business that makes you hundreds a week or thousands a month, to even consider such a purchase where add-ons will cost you hundreds more.
> ...



yes, I understadn all that, but depending on what kind of photogrpaher you are and what your plans are, if you are having trouble spending $1000 for a tripod, no less, then certain questions pop up. . . one of them being can you really not get excellent use from a $500 tripod and head? We are talking about 1thou for a tripod, and this person is having a hard time trying to find a cheaper price becasue the current price seems to much (no S___!). If we are dealing with an amateur who simply loves photography, and does not have a lot of money to throw around, then we need to get some info to this person asap 

If this person happens to be a pro, and is making money and has a good reason for spending such money on a tripod, then it si moot discussion and, by all means, good luck purchasing one. Then you have to weigh the difference such s purchase will make to your photography, and after finally see that it was not necesary becasue, you can't tell the difference, and you are not using it on a mountain climb. I just did my first wedding, and plan on going to Iceland soon . . I'm not going to spend 1thou on a tripod. They speak of carbon fiber like it is the most difficult substance in the world to create in a factory. I've seen how they use it to make sailing masts for big ships. . . . I just am tired of companies ripping people off that have a passion for something, like this person obviously does.

btw, I spent almost 3thou on PCB einsteins and accessories. . . . and no way in hell am I going to spend 1000 on a tripod, no matter how many commercials you see on tv or ads in mags like NG. If you are having trouble spending 1000, then if you have to force yourself, use it to create, manipulate and take advantage of light, which is what photgrgraphy is all about. 

I know I may sound harsh on a forum simply typing away here, but face to face it would be a trivial, and pleasant conversation amoung comrades with the same passion. computers have no passion or emotions and we are stuck guessing a person's demeanor, etc 

I really hope this person gets the tripod, though. It's just that there are some questions that need to be asked on a forum, where you have no clue about the other person.


----------



## scarbo (Aug 13, 2012)

Orion said:


> Why do you need a $900 tripod? Please explain in detail, if you can. I want to know the rational behind such purchases. . . . nevermind the carbonfiber thingy, just tell why you have an urge to spend such for a tripod, unless you have a steady business that makes you hundreds a week or thousands a month, to even consider such a purchase where add-ons will cost you hundreds more.



Why is it necessary for him to explain himself and why exactly does he have to justify his purchases to you? You don't have to own a business to want to purchase and use quality products. You often hear it said that a quality tripod will last you for life, but going the cheap route will only result in you having to buy a better tripod later.

In any case, one of my pet peeves with some of these photography forums is the barrage of posts one can typically expect asking individuals to justify their purchases when they want to spend a lot of money on products. Who the hell cares? It's their money, let people spend their own money as they choose to without harassing them and asking for an explanation.


----------



## scarbo (Aug 13, 2012)

Obaidey said:


> It seems that the only way to buy from this American company, is to buy directly
> None on eBay and no dealers
> 
> Question 1: Is there a "cheaper" way, or a way to get a discount on new stuff?
> ...


You're probably not going to be able to avoid the tax unfortunately.

Before you go with RRS, you should also consider the Induro carbon fibre tripods. You can purchase them via Amazon UK, they look pretty good and are more reasonably priced without appearing to compromise on quality and functionality.

InduroCarbon8xTripodC-413.mov
http://www.indurogear.com/main/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_st?bbn=1104388&qid=1344818520&rh=n%3A560798%2Cn%3A!560800%2Cn%3A560834%2Cn%3A1104388%2Cp_4%3AInduro&sort=-price


----------



## Orion (Aug 13, 2012)

scarbo said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you need a $900 tripod? Please explain in detail, if you can. I want to know the rational behind such purchases. . . . nevermind the carbonfiber thingy, just tell why you have an urge to spend such for a tripod, unless you have a steady business that makes you hundreds a week or thousands a month, to even consider such a purchase where add-ons will cost you hundreds more.
> ...



but he/she is asking US . . .

and if we are to spend our time giving advice and searching for better offers to help out, then since we are ona forum, and NOT in Afhganistan, I figure why not ask a few questin . . . while we are all here, and not have another thread tuirn out to be so bland as , " hey please help me spend less on a $1000 tripod, becasue I did not give any details or info."

get in line bud. 


P.S "harassing" . . geez . . . try reading my post again . . just in case that "harassing" remark is pointed at me too. . .just in case. I am sooo sick and tried of posters such as yourself trying thier best to make an issue. get real!


----------



## scarbo (Aug 13, 2012)

Orion said:


> scarbo said:
> 
> 
> > Orion said:
> ...



You can do this without asking people to explain themselves like they're children, see my post above. All he wanted to know was if there was a way to get RRS products without the tax premiums. 

I've found too often on these forums that when people ask straight forward questions about their purchases, they often end up getting into big discussions and sometimes fights having to justify them to strangers. I don't think your questioning would have served any purpose in helping you answer his question.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2012)

scarbo said:


> You can do this without asking people to explain themselves like they're children, see my post above. All he wanted to know was if there was a way to get RRS products without the tax premiums.
> 
> I've found too often on these forums that when people ask straight forward questions about their purchases, they often end up getting into big discussions and sometimes fights having to justify them to strangers. I don't think your questioning would have served any purpose in helping you answer his question.


+1

Demanding to know how he can justify purchase of the item is not helpful at all. He is looking for a product that most good photographers either own or want to own.
I went the cheap way with a decent and relatively sturdy Manfroto set of legs and ball head, and had to dump them all when they would not hold my long (non is) lens stable enough to get sharp images. Even with mirror locked and remote release, if a tripod is not absoutely stable when you use it, you wasted your money.
Its not uncommon for some to blame their lens, not having a clue as to how important a good tripod is.


----------



## Redreflex (Aug 13, 2012)

Ebay - got a great deal there on an RRS plate for more than 70% off the retail price of a use item (1dm2 L plate).

Craigslist (USA) is also useful, but I know that doesn't help you.


----------



## vuilang (Aug 13, 2012)

Why cant you spend $900 on a tripod?? After all, you may save 3,4 hundred $ compare to other CF tripods such as benro,feisol, manfr...
if you're using the tripod once every week or so, the purchase is debatable. But considering weekly uses, those few $$$ extra is well worthed.
Serious tripod user with close/details comparision between CF companies will find Gitzo, RRS are the best. (yes, those minors detail are important and worth extra $$$)

To Obaidey: must it be Brandnew? if not, try Fredmiranda.com


----------



## Orion (Aug 13, 2012)

scarbo said:


> Orion said:
> 
> 
> > scarbo said:
> ...



I am astonished that you still have failed to realize my point . . and that you obviously do not understand (reading comprehension?). 

I mentioned the fact that since he intends to spend 1000 pon a tripod, that it would be good to know what type of photographer he is, since he ALSO finds the price a BIT too high. I mentioned how the companies take advantage of overpriced merchandise to take advantage of people LIKE HIM (ie. people with a passion). I also mentioned how TO ME it is important to know exactly WHY he intends to spend so much money on a tripod, DEPENDING on the type of photographer HE/SHE is. FINALLY, I also menitoned how I wish he is able to get this tripod.

Now, no matter what he is asking and what you may think and how many "+1" Mt Spokane will give you, you need to go and get some learning comprehension tips, before you acuse anybody of any negativ thing. Pretend we were at a casual location setting and we were just talking and you could see my demeanour. . . your reading comprehension problems would not show up.

Have a good night people. Pray for peace in this world . . . god help- us!



vuilang said:


> Why cant you spend $900 on a tripod?? After all, you may save 3,4 hundred $ compare to other CF tripods such as benro,feisol, manfr...
> if you're using the tripod once every week or so, the purchase is debatable. But considering weekly uses, those few $$$ extra is well worthed.
> Serious tripod user with close/details comparision between CF companies will find Gitzo, RRS are the best. (yes, those minors detail are important and worth extra $$$)
> 
> To Obaidey: must it be Brandnew? if not, try Fredmiranda.com



This is what I mean about reading comprehension problems on most forums, as I also mentioned that aspect too, about actually having a use for it, etc, making it a worthwhile purchase for him with that amount of money even. . . . 

nevermind, anyway. I got nothing against anybody . . unlike some people who mistakingly acuse . . MAYBE through no fault of their own. It's alright people . . I am wrong and you are right, I was harassing . . yup!

Thank god we have forums where it is a sin to make conversation to spark debate and discussion , inste4ad of having another, "where can I get it for cheaper . . . ebay!?" threads.


----------



## freezehead (Aug 13, 2012)

Orion said:


> scarbo said:
> 
> 
> > Orion said:
> ...


Well, I guess just because of the way you answered the OP that make other people feel non-sense. You could just answer the OP with good information and then ask he/she why would he want to buy such an expensive tripod than jumping in and ask them why they need to buy s.t. That's their business, not yours, if you want to help, they'll appreciate you but don't ask them some question like tell me why you buy that and I will tell you the answer )


----------



## Z (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow this thread went a bit trolltastic.

I live in the UK and own a RRS BH-55 ballhead. Import duty is a bitch but it doesn't get much better than this tripod head.

However, the import premium on the RRS tripod legs, in my opinion, is not worth it. Get Gitzo legs instead, like I did, and save yourself perhaps 400 quid. Gitzo legs have been industry leaders for a very long time, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Gothmoth (Aug 13, 2012)

> Why do you need a $900 tripod? Please explain in detail, if you can




lazy people will never understand the real value of a tripod. 
they will always ask "why pay hundreds of euro for a thing that´s so cumbersome".

but probably a better tripod... or a tripod at all... would inrease the image quality of their pictures more then a new camera or a dozend lens tests.

a tripod is (imo) still a critical piece for BEST image quality, especially when doing landscape shots. for some shots a tripod is simply a must have.

buy a cheap tripod and you probably will not be happy with it and never use it.
buy cheap and you will buy another one soon or never use a tripod again.

a good gitzo can last 10-20 years without a problem.
for such a long time 800 euro are not that much.. compared to a digital SLR camera.

but the best tripod is worth less with a bad ballhead.
RRS makeing the best ballheads and they will last for a long time.

sure they are expensive... but every time i use one of the cheaper ballheads i immediately see why the RRS ballheads cost so much more.

i sell a lot of sirui ballheads lately. they are not bad for the price.
but the RRS are so much more precise to work with. for me this is easily worth the 350 euro price difference.

a gitzo tripod and an RRS ballhead is an investment that will last much longer then a 5D MK3 purchase....


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder again how photographers in the past were able to take amazing shots with crappy cameras and tripods compared to what we have today  Imho the photographer makes the photo not the camera...


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 13, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> I wonder again how photographers in the past were able to take amazing shots with crappy cameras and tripods compared to what we have today  Imho the photographer makes the photo not the camera...



+1


----------



## Gothmoth (Aug 13, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Imho the photographer makes the photo not the camera...



what a great statement i NEVER heard that before.. how do you come to such wisdom?
im allowed to quote this "never heard before" wisdom?

and im guessing your using a 10D ....

yawn....


----------



## sandymandy (Aug 13, 2012)

seems like i hit a sensitive spot


----------



## mitchell3417 (Aug 13, 2012)

This post is out of control. All the OP wants to know is if he can get the tripod for less than what he found. That's not a crime. I don't care if you're a professional, amateour, hobbyist, rich, poor, you should still be looking for the best deal. No one wants to feel like they spent more money than they have too. The OP didn't ask our advice on what tripod to purchase or if his financial situation and income justify the purchase. He's just looking to save a buck. Let's all take a deep breathe and answer the man's question.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Aug 13, 2012)

Obaidey said:


> It seems that the only way to buy from this American company, is to buy directly
> None on eBay and no dealers
> 
> Question 1: Is there a "cheaper" way, or a way to get a discount on new stuff?
> ...



Why would you think that buying indirectly, and paying for one or more middle men to take their profits on top of the original selling price, could somehow be cheaper than buying direct?

If you want to save money, buy a Gitzo tripod and Arca-Swiss ball head - they are much better quality and cost less (and also weigh less...)


----------



## unfocused (Aug 13, 2012)

mitchell3417 said:


> This post is out of control. All the OP wants to know is if he can get the tripod for less than what he found. That's not a crime. I don't care if you're a professional, amateur, hobbyist, rich, poor, you should still be looking for the best deal. No one wants to feel like they spent more money than they have too. The OP didn't ask our advice on what tripod to purchase or if his financial situation and income justify the purchase. He's just looking to save a buck. Let's all take a deep breathe and answer the man's question.



+1 or more. The poor guy/gal asked a simple question. No need to berate him/her for that. I did a quick internet check. Doesn't appear to be any likelihood of scoring a discount. In fact their website says point-blank they don't give discounts (even for members of professional organizations).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2012)

rumorzmonger said:


> Why would you think that buying indirectly, and paying for one or more middle men to take their profits on top of the original selling price, could somehow be cheaper than buying direct?



Because sometimes there is - for example, Adorama has an eBay storefront that offers new items, shipped by them, for much less than their regular online store. 



rumorzmonger said:


> If you want to save money, buy a Gitzo tripod and Arca-Swiss ball head - they are much better quality...



That's a debate best left for another thread.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Aug 13, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> I wonder again how photographers in the past were able to take amazing shots with crappy cameras and tripods compared to what we have today  Imho the photographer makes the photo not the camera...



These comments are so misleading and completely out of context. 

First of all, if you didn't think gear made a difference, you wouldn't be on this forum reading about gear and to some extent, gear that doesn't even exist! So if you really believed your statement, you'd be out taking pictures instead of reading a rumours forum. 

I love the post about the 10D. If the camera doesn't matter, then everyone would be using a 10D or their iPhones. I watched a lot of Olympics and didn't see one photographer with an iPhone or a Rebel or a 10D. The camera matters and that's a fact, so you're trite remark is misleading to anyone who is doing research on a forum. 

Lastly, the comment that a great camera won't help a crappy photographer is also misleading. Assuming, the user knows how to turn on the camera and even use it on auto, even if his composition is poor, a better camera is going to give him a better quality file. That's fact. It might look like crap and it might be poorly exposed, but with a better camera, he's going to have a better file to work with and a better file to pass on to his kids (if he chooses). 

I can't believe how many people state that gear doesn't matter. The irony is that many of these people post on gear forums so it's clear they believe gear matters. Either that or they like to waste their time I suppose. 

People are allowed to buy whatever they want. If the OP wants to spend a grand on a tripod, he's allowed to and doesn't need anyone to lecture him. 

To the OP: I've seen RRS gear used in on the B&H used site. I don't know if it ends up cheaper, but it's worth giving it a look. Also, take a look at the various market sites on message boards. That's if you don't mind buying used.


----------



## woollybear (Aug 13, 2012)

I would think that if only the very best use the very best, then no one would make the very best because there are so few of the very best...I'm sure someone can say this better, but hopefully you get my point...


----------

